
The Worst Job Ad I've Ever Seen - amaitu
https://www.indeed.co.uk/m/viewjob?jk=9eb8fa23698e7850
======
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
Apply Somewhere Else If You Are:

\- A clock watcher

\- Constantly checking your mobile

\- Doing things you should not be doing during working hours

\- Messy

\- Scruffy

\- Poor office etiquette

Man this is British.

Guess I'll have to Apply Somewhere Else Because I Am Poor office etiquette.

